# Excited but scared



## Glamorous Gran (Jun 12, 2008)

Im leaving the UK on 5th July and will be joining my husband and son aged 22, my son left yesterday and my husband has been in Cyprus working for two weeks.
Everything has happened so fast, we have a rented apartment in Larnaca ay Mackenzie beach and will be in Larnaca for at least 18 months. I will not be working so i'm not sure what there is for me to do there apart from the obvious, eenjoy the sunshine. I'm going to miss my freinds and, children and grandchildren, help needed.
My son I think is going to miss his mates a lot, anyone have any ideas how he can meet other young people, I don't want him feeling too home sick and I know he doesn't want to have just two old codgers to go around with. He will be hoping to find some work of course, any sugestions appreciated.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*just what a 22 year old wants*

Tell him to go to Ayia Napa they have some good topless beaches there and if he takes a flask and sandwiches he can stay all day, and then call-off in the water. Plenty of bars and some nice young ladies....and a few old ones actualy that dont look too bad after a few beers.

Apart from the above and if he has enough strength afterwards he can take up fishing and other water sports. Of course he will miss his friends so get him a computer so that he can e-mail etc.

God I wish I was 22 again but I am trying hard..............


----------



## Glamorous Gran (Jun 12, 2008)

He's already got that on the agenda being one for the ladies and a good looking lad. I was thinking more along the lines of him getting a job!! As you say oh to be 22 again.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

What does he do? Or what would he like to do?

There are lots of bars and restaurants looking for staff. And being able to speak Greek doesn't seem to be overly important as so many of the customers are English speaking.


----------



## Glamorous Gran (Jun 12, 2008)

He's been doing general building /labouring but he's open to do anything really. He arrived on Wednesday and I'm flying out on 5th July to join them both, cann't wait. Thanks for the information, I'll tell him to have a look around the bars etc, I think he'd quite like to work at the airport , I just want him to settle in so he doesn't miss his mates too much and get homesick and getting a job will really help.


----------

